# Stemless wine glass ?



## shannon in KS (Oct 30, 2005)

Ok, so I saw these and HAD to have them- Reidel O, limited edition in honor of Breast Cancer Awareness Month....  but then, a friend starts in on me that even though I love it and it is GOURGEOUS, I should not sip wine out of these because your hand warms the wine and can change the flavor.  Anyone else heard of this nonsense?!!?!?!?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't know a thing about wine but the glass is cute!


----------



## Aurora (Oct 30, 2005)

As a wine connesewer I can tell you that your hand will indeed warm the glass and change the taste experience. To avoid this problem I would suggest adding a few ice cubes to your glass to maintain the cool temperature.  


Personally, I keep the bottle in the paper bag to drink it thus avoiding any of these problems.

Seriously, you supported a great cause and got some beautiful table pieces for it. If this is still a problem, just serve red wine in the glasses which is supposed to be served at room temperature. Your hand will not bring the temperature up that fast unless you are constantly holding the glass.

Enjoy your glasses and your wine and if anyone complains, don't invite them over again.


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 30, 2005)

hmmm, maybe I can team up with Riedel and patent a stemless wine glass koozie....  Wouldn't the ice water down the wine though?  Maybe I could get some of those fine plastic freezie ball things to plop in there- hey, another suggestion for Riedel!!!!


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 30, 2005)

Shannon, they have double walled stemless wine glasses but they are not a pretty as yours.


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 30, 2005)

ooooooohhhhhhhhhhh  like those tooo!!!!!!!!!!!!  Something else that I don't really need, but must possess!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 30, 2005)

Technically, the statement is true. 

However, if you are like me, your red wine is served too warm to start. The rule that red wine is to be served at room temp does not mean normal modern room temps. They are supposed to be served at 65-68 F.

I'd worry less about the temp and enjoy those really nice glasses. If you're using them at the dinner table, they probably don't spend enough time in your hand for body heat to make any difference at all.

Let's not get into how the shape of the glass effects the taste of the wine.


----------



## BlueCat (Oct 30, 2005)

I can't imagine that you're going to hold the glass of wine long enough to make a difference in the temperature. You'd have to be a pretty fancy pants wine taster to have that change your mind about using those pretty glasses. I love stemmed glasses, so I would like a stem, but that's just my taste in wine glasses. I know that glasses for cognac have a large bowl so you can cup the bowl of the glass and warm the drink with your hands on purpose. If you like the stemless model, by all means use them. If warming the wine might bother you, then use them for cognac.

BC


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 30, 2005)

I bet I could drink the wine BEFORE it got warm.   LOL


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 30, 2005)

pure nonsense, I say!  I think the verdict is:  Shannon wins!  #1, not that I am chugging wine out of my pretty little glasses, but I too do not think the wine will be in the glass long enough to notice a huge difference in taste. Which leads to #2, the fact that I am quite attached to my glass, and probably will not put it down too often cause I LOVE IT!  Then back to #1.... problem solved!  Cheers!


----------

